
What Makes an Entrepreneur? Four Letters: JFDI - iuguy
http://www.bothsidesofthetable.com/2009/11/19/what-makes-an-entrepreneur-four-lettersjfdi/
======
codypo
I must point out that, like any other mantra, JFDI must be taken with a grain
of salt. Think about the following scenarios. You meet a guru who's willing to
advise your startup for a mere 5% of the company. You find an investor who's
willing to put in big money, given you tear up your term sheet and use his
unconventional terms. You think up a feature that, while consuming vast dev
resources, could result in total market domination.

It'd be absurd to JFDI on any of those, not without doing the proper due
diligence. For day to day decisions, JFDI is absolutely the way to go. For
decisions that could kill your startup, BJAPC (Be Judicious And Proceed
Cautiously). Admittedly, that's not as catchy.

edit: formatting.

------
Alex3917
The secret to being a successful entrepreneur: Make money like a crackhead,
and then don't spend your money on crack.

/
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KEvN4VUQLJk&feature=chann...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KEvN4VUQLJk&feature=channel)

------
bedris
_So I was surprised at the sheer volumes of decisions that had to be made when
I became a startup CEO. Most of them are completely mundane such as choosing
which: bank, office space, 1-year lease vs. 2-year lease, logo, URL, pricing
structure or which VC._

Those don't strike me as mundane decisions.

~~~
zinkem
They may be important, but I think the listed decisions are the epitome of
mundane decisions.

<http://wordnetweb.princeton.edu/perl/webwn?s=mundane>

------
batty
Phew. For a second there I thought this was going to be about an obscure new
Meyers-Briggs category.

------
alain94040
Very good post. It has a lot of my favorite themes: how to hire a
developer/co-founder, why iterating on your powerpoint is bad, etc.

------
mian2zi3
I'm not JFDI, I'm INTJ.

